# Glasses with ear plugs



## woodworking (Aug 31, 2010)

has anyone tried the combo glasses? They look pretty interesting. I am not sure whether they would be comfortable or not.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

We are 10 members shy of having 15,000 members and you are the first guy to use the UN of . . . . . . "woodworking". :laughing:


I can't answer you r question because I don't use any kind of combo ear/eye protection they are separate. But I wanted to welcome you to the forum. 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Thinkng about it, it should keep my glasses from falling off my head.


----------



## woodworking (Aug 31, 2010)

I watched the video on their site and it looks like they would stay on good.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I have seen several different styles.

Could you narrow it down a bit?


----------



## woodworking (Aug 31, 2010)

the site I seen them on is comboglasses.com


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I like the way they wrap around. :thumbsup:
For $10, might be worth trying.

If you get them, let us know what you think.


----------



## woodworking (Aug 31, 2010)

I will. I figure for ten bucks a guy can't go wrong.

Thanks


----------



## woodworking (Aug 31, 2010)

*Got em*

Hi guys,

I received them yesterday. So far so good. The quality is good and you can suck them right to your face if you want. I have a small head so it is good when anything fits tight. I do like the way they hang on your neck too. They also seem to knock the sound way down. I think for the money I did really well. I will keep you posted


----------



## woodworking (Aug 31, 2010)

I like them more and more everyday. I thought I lost them once and I looked for them for about fifteen minutes. I found them around my neck. I didn't realize how loud some of our machines were until I wore these. I forgot them one day so I worked without them. They do make a big difference.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

could be all right if they were reading glasses :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Where is this video y'all are speaking about, and where did you order them?


----------



## woodworking (Aug 31, 2010)

I wated it on www.comboglasses.com


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

They look like a good idea,I wonder if they make XXL


----------



## woodworking (Aug 31, 2010)

I think they are one size fits all.


----------

